# Lights for Discus - please help...



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey all,

I have a planted discus tank, and my T5HO lighting is draining all the color right out of my discus. It takes away their nice reds and whites and makes them this washed out yellow color.

Does anyone have any alternative lighting suggestions that would work for my plants while maintaining the color in my discus?

My set up: 72G, 2x54W T5HO, dose excel, PFsand with flourish root tabs.
Plants: Amazon sword, C. Thaianum, Red tiger lotus, Madagascar Lace, crypts and anubias.

Any help would be appreciated as I really miss the color my fish used to have with basic stock lighting. :icon_frow:icon_frow:icon_frow


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

are u using 10000k lights?! that might be the reason... they usually make fishes look washed out. You can swap one of the 10k w/ a 6700K or 6500K HO, or make bot 6700/6500K bulbs. that should solve the problem... g'luck


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Which T5HO lights are you using? I have 1x54W Hagen PowerGLO (18000k) and 1x54W Hagen LifeGLO (6700k) over my discus tank and their colors are terrific.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

sorry meant to ask are u using 10000K + only (e.g. 12000k, 18000k etc.). u need lower temp mixed in or by themselves...


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

AquaTX01 said:


> sorry meant to ask are u using 10000K + only (e.g. 12000k, 18000k etc.). u need lower temp mixed in or by themselves...


Hi - I am using the Nova Extreme HO fixture and the bulbs are 1 x 54W 10,000K plus 1 x 54W Freshwater bulb. This I beleive this is the type of combo you are talking about?

Would you recommend a Geiseman midday (6000k)/aquflora combo? The problem I see is that it is stated as a "high CRI" bulb but does not say the exact number.

Thanks for helping me out... I am really open to suggestions here.

Yasmin


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

rich815 said:


> Which T5HO lights are you using? I have 1x54W Hagen PowerGLO (18000k) and 1x54W Hagen LifeGLO (6700k) over my discus tank and their colors are terrific.



Hi Rich,

What kind of discus do you have? I have albino discus that had pronounced red and white colors with my original stock lights. 

I have Nova T5HO bulbs: 1x54W 10,000k and 1x54W Freshwater bulb. 

I don't know so much about how kelvin rating affects discus color, but if my 10,000 k bulb made them look pale, wouldn't the 18000k bulb make them look paler?


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yassmeena said:


> Hi - I am using the Nova Extreme HO fixture and the bulbs are 1 x 54W 10,000K plus 1 x 54W Freshwater bulb. This I beleive is the combo you are type of combo you are talking about?
> 
> Would you recommend a Geiseman midday (6000k)/aquflora combo? The problem I see is that it is stated as a "high CRI" bulb but does not say the exact number.
> 
> ...


hello Yasmin, not sure what u mean by freshwater bulb... is that a plant grow bulb? can u post what type of bulb it is (should be printed on the bulb it self).

yes, any T5 HO 5000k to 6700k "daylight" should balance the color a lot (& good for plants). not sure of the brand you've mentioned.... roud:


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

AquaTX01 said:


> hello Yasmin, not sure what u mean by freshwater bulb... is that a plant grow bulb? can u post what type of bulb it is (should be printed on the bulb it self).
> 
> yes, any T5 HO 5000k to 6700k "daylight" should balance the color a lot (& good for plants). not sure of the brand you've mentioned.... roud:


Thanks AquaTX. 

The bulb only says 54W Freshwater on it.

Another option I am considering is changing my fixture for a 3bulb T8 and getting this bulb, which is 6500K and 98CRI. The CRI is very appealling.

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...zOjI6IjI0IjtzOjg6IlNlYXJjaF95IjtzOjI6IjIwIjt9

But would that be a better result than switching out my T5s for others around 6000K rated? 

Also, why does it seem impossible to find a ~6500K T5 bulb with a CRI over 90?!? Does anyone know of any?


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Yassmeena said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> What kind of discus do you have? I have albino discus that had pronounced red and white colors with my original stock lights.
> 
> ...


Hey Rich,

Sorry to double post you, but do you have a picture on the forum of your discus tank?

Also - I loved your photography! Thanks for putting up that link. You have quite an eye!

EDIT: Thanks, but I searched and found your link to the simply thread.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yassmeena said:


> Thanks AquaTX.
> 
> The bulb only says 54W Freshwater on it.
> 
> ...


hi, 3 bulb T8 still be a downgrade from ur T5 HO.

not sure why you'd be so concerned bout CRI, but if you already have a 10000k light (washed out super crisp), + adding a 6500k or 6700k daylight bulb w/ it, should balance out and still make your tank look crisp!  hope that help.... sorry, I my self still have lots of unanswered que regarding this whole lighting mess, deff no expert here :biggrin:

here are few you can purchase online:
http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=9572
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+13823&pcatid=13823


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yassmeena said:


> I don't know so much about how kelvin rating affects discus color, but if my 10,000 k bulb made them look pale, wouldn't the 18000k bulb make them look paler?


No, the PowerGlo is a pink-colored bulb with peaks in blue, green, & red- the light appears purple to our eye- so it will bring out blues, greens & reds in fish & plants. I really like this bulb, personally.

IDK why CRI isn't taken into account more with planted tanks, since so many hobbyists are also serious photographers (unlike myself LOL), but I've never seen anyone take those measurements into account when putting together their normal light fixture... perhaps b/c photographers also normally bring in their own external flashes?


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for your responses everyone! After my edumacation the options I am considering are:

A - 1x54W Hagen PowerGLO (18000k) and 1x54W Hagen LifeGLO (6700k)
B - Keeping my 10,000K T5HO and adding 1x54W Geisemann Midday (6000K)
C - 1x54W Geisemann Midday (6000K) + 1x54W Geisemann Aquaflora

Can anyone help me compare the results I can expect with these options?

You guys are awesome for helping me like this btw! Thanks... 

Yasmin


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/84516-67k-10k-t5-54w.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/80752-gieseman-aquaflora-pictures.html

:bounce:


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

inkslinger said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/84516-67k-10k-t5-54w.html
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/80752-gieseman-aquaflora-pictures.html
> 
> :bounce:


 roud:


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Yassmeena said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> Sorry to double post you, but do you have a picture on the forum of your discus tank?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comment on my photography, Yasmeena.

Here are some links of my discus:

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=74968

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=74292

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=73829


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

rich, hand down one of the best lookin tank I've ever seen man (including the one's in the ADA contest n stuffs).... most of my LFS's show tank dont even come close to ur's :biggrin:



rich815 said:


> Some people have asked so here's my tank (yes, I'm still fighting a bad case of Collectoritis.....)


----------

